# Somewhat of a PIF bomb!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So every since I have been on Puff (CigarLive) and have been bomb so many times I can not count. I have also given my fair share back but it has been a while. Not just bombs but meeting great people, new smokers, old smokers, male smokers, and female smokers. Have meet many people that have become great friends. Then over the last months Puff members just out did themselves with thought and prayers, PMs, phone calls, sending me stuff, getting Simon an awesome gift and etc etc etc....

So its time for me to send a little PayItForward Bomb. This bomb is going to a newbie cigar smoker. I think I counted 75 cigars, includes everything from what some would consider yard gars, to some of Pepin;s best, and even so ISOMs. Hopefully there will be some stuff he likes 

Just left the Post Office about an hour ago, so this beast should hit Friday or Saturday!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

hope he (or I) have enough room!!!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow Frank that's one hell of a bomb. Someone is fixing to be in some serious pain!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Frank you have gone nuts just like sweet cigars. You guys plan to blow up the CONUS


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow that is a huge bomb.

Waiting in anticipation to see who is receiving this, they are going to be hurt for a while.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Frank, that is one heck of a nice PIF bomb for a lucky newbie. Way to go get 'em.....KA-BOOM.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow. Watch out there tex, I think you just earned yourself a spot on the UN's WMD watch list! :lol:


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

sweet Bomb Frank, maybe being a newbie would pay off for me this time


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a lot of love there! 
Who's the victim gonna be?
op2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*WOW!

I PITY DA FOOL!!!!* hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Frank, did I tell you that I just started smoking cigars last week. I am soooo Newb!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Lol, i am still generaly amazed at the generousity i keep reading about in this section. Thats alot for a newbie to handle. Personaly, i dont know what i would do with myself.

Lol, how do you explain something like this to your wife? "No honey, i HAVE to buy a bigger humidor. Some strange guy just sent me 75 cigars"

My wife wouldnt buy it.

Keep up the good work. I cant wait to join in once i get a collection going. (Allthough i think my contributions will be a wee bit smaller being that that bomb is about 75x my current collection. LOL)


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Frank that is truly sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

We have a New MOAB !!
Look at all of that goodness!!!
That is awesome Frank, just awesome!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool, this should be fun.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Frank is a stand up BOTL. If any of yall are down in the Houston area let us know. We may live in a hot a$$ city but we know how to smoke the rest!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang that one is going to really destroy the whole house!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I wish I could see this BOTL's face when he opens the box! I'm pretty sure he will be surprised!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

opcorn: 

Can't wait to see where it land's.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Tic tic tic tic


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Some newb is going to have a lot of smoking ahead of him.

What a great way to get someone started out sampling different smokes.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya know... It don't matter_ WHO_ ya are.....

That bomb is *SCARY!*:scared:


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

That is a crazy bomb. You're a real stand up BOTL :clap2:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i think tuff's gone crazy!

:violin: out of respect for the victim!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW quite impressive... where around these forums do ya have to hang out to get involved giving/receiving bombs anyway? i wanna play..

and TX, thanks for showing me your cabinet! the wifey agreed on it and actually loved it! hopefully we close on out first house on tuesday and that will be our first furniture purchase! thanks again!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok replaced the thumbnail with a pic.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

JerseyStepUp said:


> WOW quite impressive... where around these forums do ya have to hang out to get involved giving/receiving bombs anyway? i wanna play..
> 
> and TX, thanks for showing me your cabinet! the wifey agreed on it and actually loved it! hopefully we close on out first house on tuesday and that will be our first furniture purchase! thanks again!


No problem you will love it!!

As far as bombs, just be active on the forum, go to your details make sure you have your bombing address in your profile and to bomb somebody just throw some cigars in the mail without telling them. It doesn't have to be anything like this. Just 3 to 5 cigars that you enjoy to smoke. And if somebody does bomb you make sure you give them the credit they deserve here.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> No problem you will love it!!
> 
> As far as bombs, just be active on the forum, go to your details make sure you have your bombing address in your profile and to bomb somebody just throw some cigars in the mail without telling them. It doesn't have to be anything like this. Just 3 to 5 cigars that you enjoy to smoke. And if somebody does bomb you make sure you give them the credit they deserve here.


How do I tell if my addy is on my profile. I'm slow to this internet stuff!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Go to "quick links" above in the toolbar then "edit your details" and it should be the last thing there.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

The clock is ticking, when will this bomb go off?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!

Very generous, Frank! That Vegas Robaina caught my eye! What a great smoke!

The newb is gonna piss in his pants when he get this!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok this should be hitting today or tomorrow. So if your kinds new to cigars (FYI that does not have to mean your new to Puff) and you have a PO Box as your bombing address then make sure you go by your post office!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

dang, nothin in my p.o. box.
anybody else?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Did you check it today or yesterday? I checked the DC number and it landed this morning!!! Somebody's Post Office has been destroyed! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Heeheheeheeheeeeheeee!

*Fun Stuff!*...opcorn:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well my p.o. box was safe! how about everyone elses?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Well my p.o. box was safe! how about everyone elses?


Charlie you need to ask the PO workers there. I sent it to your PO Box in your profile and the DCN shows it got to the PO Saturday!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i asked the postal worker and with a crap eatin grin they said all packages had been posted.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

they did say they can look into a little further with the dc#


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Trying to get it. I threw it way yesterday in a paper recycling bin because when I checked it Saturday it showed it got there at 9 AM. My wife is looking at the history on her computer because thats what I used Saturday. If not I will go to the bin when I get off work. I can't believe this!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i just want to say thanks man!
it may still get here , i hope!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The history just pulled up the USPS webpage with no info on it. So she is going to go by the recycling bin since I am at work. Hope she can find it because this is BS!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree! B.S.

you are a great botl for sending such a bomb and now going out of your way to help find it!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

DAMN___________________!!!

This is painfull........:crutch::smash::smash::smash:

Let's all hope for the best that this bomb is found and delivered!!!!

:thinkingpositive:

.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

my post office just informed me that they could not(or would not) help me without the dc#. they also said that the regular postmaster was gone to a conference until thursday.
i called the main hub in ashland, ky and they said they couldn't help without the dc# but that they would investigate my post offices practices.
but they were sorry it probably wouldn't get my package back.

so here i sit with my fingers crossed hoping for a postal miracle!


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh No, Good luck both of you!!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

[nail biting smilie]


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not giving up, but if I can't figure this out I will still get you brother!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

the thought is what counts brother! 

i just cant stand the idea of all those good cigars going to waste.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Man, that Hoovers (sucks)! When you see your regular carrier, make sure you ask him how he like those stogies!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. Hopefully they can find it or the person they mis-delivered it to will turn it in to the PO to get it to you.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Somebody probably just took up cigar smoking!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

That freakin stinks, and I mean fishy at that!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I got the number!!!! The beauty of computers. I knew the first 16 numbers but not the last 4. I started putting those in using my wife's computer and the rest came up 

So here is what it shows

Label/Receipt Number: 0305 2200 0001 2750 4270
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 9:01 AM on June 13, 2009 in WORTHINGTON, KY 41183. 

Enter Label/Receipt Number. Enter Label / Receipt Number.
Detailed Results:
Delivered, June 13, 2009, 9:01 am, WORTHINGTON, KY 41183Processed through Sort Facility, June 12, 2009, 1:35 am, LEXINGTON, KY 40511Acceptance, June 09, 2009, 48 pm, KATY, TX 77449


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

See what you can find out now Charlie that you have proof. Man thats the last time I throw away a number till I know its in the members hand!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Go get'em. 

If you were closer to me I would stick my aunt on it, she has worked for the postal service forever, but I don't think she has much pull up there.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good for you Frank! I've learned never throw anything away until I hear otherwise.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

THANKS TUFF !

i'll hit em with it first thing in the morning and see what they tell me then.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

okay new story from my post office today.
they placed my package in one of the lockers and don't know what happened to the key. they are trying to say that i lost the key and that they don't have an extra key or a master key.
so they will have to get maintenance down to unlock it, but unfortunately the postmaster is gone until thursday at a conference and he's the only one that can order maintenance.

sounds even more fishy to me, and no i never got the key!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Good to hear, how do they only have one key?

I was going to ask since it seemed like a larger package if they put it in a bigger po box.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good question Drew , and why do they have to wait for the postmaster to get back to order maintenance!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I am not sure and maybe azpostal can give us some more information but I would think there is some master key to get in the back of the PO boxes so it makes it easier for them to put the mail in.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

well once you put the key in they won't come back out. they have to have the master key in order to place your package in and remove the key.
so this means that saturday they had a master key but today for some reason they don't.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You should have told them you would go home and get your drill, no need to call anybody LOL. Well at least we know where it is and its not in the heat. Hell I like using the PO because most of the time I have no problems!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

they still say no dice and want me to pay for key and maintenance call when i never recieved the dang key. U.S. postmaster general found it interesting!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

How much do they want you to pay? Hopefully the U.S. postmaster general will get it straightened out!.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

they also agreed with me on the phone that the package could not be placed in the locker without the master key and they do have a master key. so it sounds like a lie.

i have no patience for liars!!!!!! no sympathy for em either!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

postmaster generals office that is!

i have already been told by them no fees and they dont buy my post offices story. 

so now its just wait and see!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

just call the sheriff and say you want to file a police report for theft of stolen property and it has to be one of the postal workers since they were the only ones with the keys and you have delivery confirmation to prove it was delivered


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy crap. I just read this whole post. I remember looking at this when it first came up and thinking holy crap some puff n00b is going to get it! This is very unprofessional. At my post office they do not have the lockers, they put a notice in your PO Box, and you have to go to the counter to get your package. They also have the back room open until about 7:30 PM so you can get your bigger mail after the front office closes which is nice. I've dealt with shipping and sending stuff through the Post Office in the two towns I've lived in and they have all been honest people and recognize me when I come in. I guess it just depends on the place really. Hopefully everything turns out alright for you!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is crazy.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well.... jeez Louise! These Postal people in your town seem to think they can jerk your chain with no consequences!

I say, play it real cool (like ya got a nut flush) (hahahahaha) until they hand over the box and it is safley in your gun safe.....
THEN open up a can of beauracratic "woop the freak ass" on the snidely clerk (records will state who) that stuck it in a locker, forged the dc confirmation, and didn't deliver the key like they were supposed to to your po box! :lock1:










It sounds like they had some sort of axe to grind with you and they didn't have the onions to talk to you man to man. So they did this yellow bellied-bushwakin-backstabbin-snidely ass manuver to get back at you.

Now when you find out who did it don't go and beat any sense into them... that of course will just hurt you and your family...

No no you will have to speak to the General some more and make sure the clerk gets dealt with as per P.O. regulations. This will take more time and be less satisfing than pounding him.... but, that's what we gotta do.

So be cool man!

Whacha think bout that?

.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

"kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_boooooooooooooooooooooooooom!!!!!!!!"


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

u got it?


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Any more news yet today charlie?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I got to experience the pleasure of a phone call today from the temporary postal worker crying telling me she has my package.
i went to the post office to get it and she was surrounded by a lot of postal company and handed me my package and would not stop kissing my arse.

thank you tuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you are the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome news. Enjoy them and get some more pics up of it.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanx man! i'll work on some pics.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Excellent news!

The Postmaster General doesn't [email protected](# around, does he? LOL


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

So, are you saying that the person had taken your package or what? A little bit confused. But good job on not giving up. Sometimes it pays to be stubborn! Even though the prices at the post office have gone up. They still don't mess around when it comes to someones mail. Yea buddy!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

she didn't take it , but she had apparently broken a lot of proper procedures and well i don't really know for sure but i got it.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great news Charlie, looking forward to some pics!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll get some pics up later , right now i'm franticly trying to convert a mini fridge into a fridgador!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I just saw a late breaking story on CNN!!

Apparently a new Volcano was birthed this morning in Worthington, Kentucky!!!!!










For more on this story we turn to our reporter on the spot, CharlieCP478!!!

.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i don't know about a volcano, but theres definately a lot of smoke rolling out my windows!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Well all that matters is you got the massive box of stogies! Good luck with the fridgador!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thankyou lucky stars. This is like an A&E channel story with a happy ending taboot!
I will check back tonight for pron though!
:biggrin:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i'll post pics and some more thank you's to tuff tonight.

Also, once i get the pics up maybe you guys can suggest what to try first (after they rest a little that is).

the only ones i've tried before are the 5 vegas miami and i loved those tanks to andrews.

thanks again tuff!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad to hear the great news, I was worried for a little bit. Hope you enjoy the smokes and if there is something you don't like or just want to share then be ny guest and do that! And hahahaha on the fridgador!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i'll try and get some better pics! my camera sucks!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad this turned out good.
Man that is huge amount cigars, good luck with the fridge.

Great hit/PIF Frank!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

phew.. i think we can all breathe a great sigh of relieve... glad to see everything got there safely


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow Charlie. That is crazy! Enjoy. You deserve them.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Charlie i am glad you got the package. Now go get to smoking all those nice cigars


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars!!!! I'm glad they got it right.


----------

